# Vin tag rivets



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

What type of rivets were used to fasten the vin tag to the door jamb?
Can you get them?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dakuhns said:


> What type of rivets were used to fasten the vin tag to the door jamb?
> Can you get them?


I seen rivets for sale at either Ames or Inline Tube, can't recall which one.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

dakuhns said:


> What type of rivets were used to fasten the vin tag to the door jamb?
> Can you get them?


They are called "Rosette Rivets" and are very hard to find and are not legal in some states, here is a link to someone selling them thru Cars-on-Line,

GM Rosette Rivets for sale 

I found a pair thru a vendor on e-bay selling data plate rivets, but I don't remember their name.

Good luck,


----------



## riggsjr (Apr 19, 2014)

*"Rosette Rivets"*

Does anyone sell these anymore?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

there is an ad in hemmings motor news every month in the Pontiac parts section. don't know if its a good thing or bad thing for them to be available for purchase. someone could be dishonest.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In my state, once the vin tag is removed from a vehicle, it is considered tampered and a new VIN plate must be issued by the state. This greatly decreases the value of the vehicle. It is considered a crime to remove the VIN tag from a vehicle, and if my memory serves, this is a nation-wide thing. VIN tags should be masked off when a vehicle is refinished, but never removed. Once removed, the entire vehicle is suspect.


----------



## riggsjr (Apr 19, 2014)

Did all 1965 GTO's have the rosette rivets ?


----------



## tiger13 (May 4, 2012)

Rosette Rivets

I do not endorse this seller, as I consider changing a VIN to be illegal in most states, and not ethical, use at your own risk.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> VIN tags should be masked off when a vehicle is refinished, but never removed. Once removed, the entire vehicle is suspect.


 Good advice, simple and easy.

and cheaper: http://www.oldride.com/parts/5218550108.html


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

riggsjr said:


> Did all 1965 GTO's have the rosette rivets ?


 No. In '65 GM used one silver steel rivet and one gold toned rivet (I don't recall if the gold-toned rivet was brass, copper, or what). It's best to just let the rivets be.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

dakuhns said:


> What type of rivets were used to fasten the vin tag to the door jamb?
> Can you get them?


 Here's a guy that may have what you need (read the whole description AND view the photos :smilielol5: Assembly Line Rivets GM Vintage Cowl Tag Chevelle Camaro 442 GTO 60`s 70`s I D | eBay


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Rivets? I didn't see any rivets......:blush2:


----------

